
What Is Twitter, How It's Most Commonly Used, And Why You Should Be Twittering Right Now - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/what-is-twitter-why-use-twittering/
======
thinksketch
To give one answer, I wrote a blog post that I think is interesting about
Twitter as a protocol. This is ringing more and more true as new apps are
created that use Twitter's tagging structure as a backbone for their app's
data structure and communication.

[http://www.thinksketchdesign.com/2009/02/25/design/algorithm...](http://www.thinksketchdesign.com/2009/02/25/design/algorithm-
design/from-microblog-to-network-protocol-how-twitter-will-redefine-the-
internet)

